# FAO: ADMIN



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there anyone at the wheel at the moment? My guy from HQ has been trying to get a response on some advertising and has had no reply despite 2 emails sent.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

@Lorian


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

faipdeooiad said:


> Anyone?


 I'm here but I can't help you.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm here but I can't help you.


 You'll do.

we've been trying to give UK-M a significant chunk of change for some advertising - why aren't they responding to us @Mingster?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

faipdeooiad said:


> You'll do.
> 
> we've been trying to give UK-M a significant chunk of change for some advertising - why aren't they responding to us @Mingster?


 I don't know. I haven't any extra contacting options. You could try the UK-M Facebook page.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

@Pscarb sorry to tag you but as a mod, do you have any contact methods with any of the admin?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

daily bump

@Lorian


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning bump!

:surrender:


----------

